# New neighbors moved in, and they sell meat rabbits. Yay!



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 4, 2007)

That was sarcasm, of course.

We got these new people that moved in down the street from us. His backyard is now covered in these small, wire boxes hanging from poles abovethe ground. In the boxes are 3 bunnies (NZW's andFloridaWhites) per square box. And the box areMAYBE 16x16x18 and are pure wire with no shelter at all.

Unfortunately, out here there are no rules and regulations to keepinganimals, so many do it. But I feel so sorry for them. They are in thesun, wind, rain (it's been storming here). They have no rest for theirpoor feet, and they can't even move (to help fatten them up).

Just thought I'd rant. Me and a friend are going to 'rescue' a few andput them up for adoption on Petfinder. What the heck, why not.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm moving this to Rescue Me. 

sas


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

Those poor babies:cry4:.


I am not picturing their cages, I am trying but I can't imagine what it looks like:dunno.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2007)

PS: I don't want to turn this thread into arant, but I'd notify as many Humane Society and Animal Welfare/Rightsgroups as you can, they may be able to influence better conditions forthese bunnies. 

sas


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 4, 2007)

That is terrible. That happened to my friendbefore and at night we went over and took em. (They were in hutches,with no roofs) and we took them, called the shelter and they wereadoted in about 3 weeks. The neighbors, i guess never noticed. Good foryou!!!! GO AND SAVE THE BUNNIES


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

People are ignorant. You should haveto take a test before getting animals, same goes for having kids in mybook.:shock:

Good for you MBH!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree, Angel. There are plenty of people who shouldn't have had kids nor have pets. 

Hopefully something can be done about these poor buns.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 4, 2007)

undergunfire*wrote: *


> I am not picturing their cages, I am trying but Ican't imagine what it looks like



I have a drawn picture attached below.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

What the heck are they thinking? Thatis retarded. I bet those buns are scared being off the groundlike that.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> ...There are plenty of people who shouldn't havehad kids nor have pets.




In this case, they're not pets, they're agricultural products just like chickens, but they must be treated humanely. 

sas :cry2


----------



## binkies (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh crap! That is unbelievable!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 4, 2007)

Rabbit meat making should be illegal in thecity..or anywhere for that matter, my heart breaks thinkingthat Babii's sister or brother's (All bunny are her family)are there. Go get them soon


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2007)

Some people are close to theirpetchickens and duckies, one very sweet person out my way rescues abusedand abandoned pigs. As much as I love my bunnies, I have toconsider all of them equal, which in my case means I don't consume anyanimal products at all. I need to constantly remindmyself that cuteness isn't a solidcriteria fordetermininglife or death. 

s


----------



## Michaela (Apr 4, 2007)

:cry2


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2007)

That is horrible! Those cages? What the heck? Who thought of that?


:cry3




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2007)

how can i put this without offending anyone withmy language that just makes me want to cry its disgusting i can't evenput it into words you totally have to free them. You would get screwedover here for treating an animal like that. I amshocked justsitting shaking my head can't beleive people would not be stopped fromtreating an animal like that


----------



## pamnock (Apr 6, 2007)

They are most likely violating state animalwelfare regulations by not providing adequate shelter for therabbits. You might want to check into that.

Pam


----------



## Starina (Apr 6, 2007)

The SPCA doesn't care if they are being raised as food, they will still come and investigate. I would call them asap.

~Star~


----------



## miahsgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> That was sarcasm, of course.
> 
> We got these new people that moved in down the street from us. His backyard is now covered in these small, wire boxes hanging from poles abovethe ground. In the boxes are 3 bunnies (NZW's andFloridaWhites) per square box. And the box areMAYBE 16x16x18 and are pure wire with no shelter at all.
> 
> ...






It is NOT a smart idea to go "rescue" these rabbits.You dont seem likeyour the "jail type.The point is stealing is stealing.If you havechildren you are teaching them that its o.k to steal.Besides did you doa gun count?You have to just take the chain.Call the local spca oranimail controll.If you want freaks on your street tell peta.Let thepeta freaks go to jail for stealing or setting the people's house onfire.(Sorryto the peta ppl on here).There are people who makeshure animals breed for meat are taken care of.What about the peoplewho inspect meat?Do they sell the meat or is it for personal use?I knowmost of the people on here dont like rabbits being used as food.Youdont have to like it.But,it happends.You just have to find a place inyour head that says "pet rabbits" are diffrent from food.



Dont be mad at me.I'm just telling you.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

*miahsgirl wrote: *


> Dont be mad at me.I'm just telling you.




miahsgirl, your point from the post above is noted, however,if you have to end all your posts with an apology to all the people youoffended, you can likely rephrase what you said in a way that is lessoffensive.

Please keep that in mind when you write your comments. 

Thanks!
:bunnydance:Nadia


Edited (my own post) for poor spelling... hah.


----------



## FatRabbit (Apr 10, 2007)

Although this seems horrible, I think we need toconcentrate on the how the animals are currently being kept, as opposedto what the end "use" for the animals are because although the peopleon this website would never let rabbit touch their lips, some people doand even if the people next door to you did not supply rabbits,somebody else will- we can't change that. But what we can change is howthe animals are kept while they are alive. Why not try to discuss thiswith your neigherbor rationally and offer solutions or offer to helprelocate the rabbits on the ground or build new cages? Don't go overthere ranting about how you want to free the rabbits because they'lljust ignore you.

I also wouldn't suggest you steal the rabbits. Although we t hinkrabbits should be cuddled and snuggled, they use rabbits as theirincome and live off that. It is illegeal to steal- even if you thinkit's for a good cause. But the reality is- if you steal them, then theywill purchuse more from a supplier, which would just give the suppliermore income and more of a reason to breed in order to sell... it's abig cycle.

Another thing to remember is that rabbits to us are like cowsto some people. A friend of mine had a family farm with tons of moosrunning all over the place! At slaughtering time, everybody ended up istears- they still thought of those cows as 'pets' but other people justsee them as food because they don't have an emotional attachment, thesame as some people think of rabbits. My parents have eaten rabbitbefore but they are the same people who now sit on my floor and coo atCadbury. Before, there was no attachment. Today, my father turns into apile of jelly at the pure thought of Cadbury and her whiskers! He wouldnever again let that happen.

I'm not saying I would ever be able to raise and slaughter anything fora living or that I think highly of the people who do. But some peoplehave choosen that as their jobs and we can only change HOW they dotheir job by treating the animals with 110% kindness while they arealive, not WHAT their job is of providing food to people who choose toeat it. They are only providing a 'service'. Try talking to yourneighbor- they might be very willing to speak with you, especially ifyou are willing to help them treat their rabbits right!


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 10, 2007)

Most people that raise animals for meat takevery good care of them, at least here in Ontario. I don't understandhow someone could raise healthy animals for food if they don't takegood care of them. Every animal has the right to humane treatment andquaility care. I was raised on and around farmers all my life andunderstand the difference between a pet and food.Only petshave names and you don't eat your pet. my 5 year old understandsthat. If these rabbits are not being looked after properlythen call the SPCA and report these people. I feel bad for theserabbits with no shelter, it's not right.


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Apr 15, 2007)

I totally agree with fatrabbit. Justbecause an animal is going to be used for meat doesn't mean that theway it lives the little life it has doesn't matter. No living beingdeserves to be treated in that condition. I mean they have noshelter from the wind, rain or heat. It's not right.


----------



## wax32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Call the SPCA if you want to help! 

Don't get shot by the rancher or arrested trying to help them.


----------

